
Amazon Echo Look - donatj
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0186JAEWK?ref_=ecg_hdrx_ann_life_txt?enableAutoPlay=1
======
nathanfjohnson
Not much mention of social integration with those photos (Pinterest,
Instagram, etc) I'd think that would be more important than nobodys looking at
you in your fancy clothes. Seems like they are missing something big here.

------
octavusprime00
This looks interesting. I now people are really letting Amazon into their
lives.

